# Mazzer game changer?



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://sprudge.com/ogling-new-mazzer-cold-grinder.html


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ha ha mazzer flys in the face of the heat the coffee up alla mythos style of grinding, so what's it to be cool or hot, cool or hot, time will tell


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

My only concerns:

1. From a shop angle - belt = point of failure / wear

2. From a home angle - Less suitable

Otherwise its good to see some progress with grinders across the board!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

VHS or BETAMAX ?

An interesting time ahead

Who's R&D money was better spent?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Interestingly it dowsnt appear that Mazzer have done anything about the grind transition or I could be wrong


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

The new Nuovo grinder is certainly better looking! Would like to see them both in action though


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Booooo, belts! I don't like this approach, sacrificing grind consistency for the latest fad of super cooling the grinds. Better adjuster though.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

forzajuve said:


> Booooo, belts! I don't like this approach, sacrificing grind consistency for the latest fad of super cooling the grinds. Better adjuster though.


I understood that grind consistency was better with this approach. keeping, blades cooler, better consistency of the grinds, less variability throughout the day. maybe I will read it again.. lol


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

The comment was more about belt driven motors. There is inherent play with belt drives as opposed to direct driven which can cause wobble and therefore inconsistent grind size. This approach values temp of grinds above particle size uniformity, which to be fair could be more important, I am just yet to be convinced that is the case.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I would imagine that mazzer have done their homework on this grinder


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

It's not very pretty . . .


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I can understand that you can get belt slippage and agree but with modern belt materials it is less likely. Some belts on cars are "stretch" fitted ie no adjustment and require to be cut off if work on component is required.

As for wobble I do not see where that would come in unless there was play /slack or wear in the shaft bearings.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Colin Harmon did a blog post the other day about how he and Nouva Simonelli have created a grinder that you need to pre-heat. These two new technologies are a contradiction maybe? I guess only time will give us the answer...


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Also, does the motor location really have that much effect on heating the grounds? Surely its the friction of the burrs that causes the problem?

If I were an electrical engineer (which I am certainly not), I'd be researching liquid cooled burrs!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

smokeybarn said:


> Colin Harmon did a blog post the other day about how he and Nouva Simonelli have created a grinder that you need to pre-heat. These two new technologies are a contradiction maybe? I guess only time will give us the answer...


The theme (whether hot or cold) is stability and consistancy.

Probably easier to keep a busy thing warm and a less often used thing cold


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> The theme (whether hot or cold) is stability and consistancy.
> 
> Probably easier to keep a busy thing warm and a less often used thing cold


Indeed. I would expect he issue isn't the temperature that you grind at, rather that the beans are all ground at the same temperature to ensure consistency throughout.

Hot and cold beans will have slightly different densities, so will grind slightly differently.

At least at the same temp they will all grind the same.

I guess....


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

forzajuve said:


> The comment was more about belt driven motors. There is inherent play with belt drives as opposed to direct driven which can cause wobble and therefore inconsistent grind size.


Wobble has nothing to do with how the burrs are driven. If you engineer the product properly a belt introduces backlash which has no effect on the grind size.

Regards,

T.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

what bugs me about this, is that having gone down the whole belt route, they could have given some thought to the grinds path and killed retention completely. But in typical mazzer fashion they've done sod all and just stuck with the existing path from burr chamber to doser.

They've clearly missed a trick here, and have gone to a lot of lengths just to kill a little heat!


----------



## Atilla (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't like the idea of belt driven in a commercial setting.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Their grinders are not designed for single dosing or to be used now and then, it's a commercial grinder which is supposed to be used pretty much constantly, a quick purge wasting 10g or so isn't going to be a massive issue in a cafe. For home users it's not exactly great. They would have to redesign the whole grinder to lower retention, I bet spending monies on R&D is the last thing on their minds, especially considering how many grinders they sell already.

What's wrong with a belt driven grinder in a commercial setting?

Regards,

T.


----------



## Atilla (Mar 31, 2014)

Belts inevitably wear out and need replacing. Direct drive motors remove the extra parts that can fail or start slipping.

I'm sure it'll be a good grinder, much like the Robur, but the belt thing would make me think twice.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

If they use a toothed belt (no slipping) and design the machine properly for easy belt removal, I can see no issues vs direct drive.

Regards,

T.


----------



## Atilla (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah I get your point there, but as a massive lover of DD turntables, it'd be going against what I stand for.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Atilla said:


> Yeah I get your point there, but as a massive lover of DD turntables, it'd be going against what I stand for.


I'm assuming the belts they used in these grinders are better than the belt that was in my gran's turntable


----------



## Atilla (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah and I'm assuming that the belts in modern day decks are a whole heap better than the ones in your nans.


----------

